# JTable - Zellengröße einstellen



## JamesDean (14. Okt 2005)

hab eine tabele mit einem modell und einm cellrenderer für Jlabel. so wenn ich im renderer soetwas einstelle wie farbe textgröße usw funz das stelle ich abre die größe des jlabels ein geht das nicht der ist immer gleich groß in der tabell. wie ändere ich die zellengröße meiner tabelle ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Okt 2005)

Konntest du dem JTable-Tutorial von Beni und Roar in der FAQ nichts Brauchbares entnehmen?


----------



## JamesDean (16. Okt 2005)

hab leider nix gefunden wie man die cellen größer macht :-(


----------



## Beni (16. Okt 2005)

Die Höhe kannst du mit setRowHeight  beeinflussen.
Die Breite kannst du über das ColumnModel beeinflussen.


----------

